# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه؟؟؟؟/

## armandoo

سلام دوستان  من ساله سومم هست که میخام کنکور بدم دیپلمه 92 و فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی 93   میخام بدونم من که الان دانشجوی  پیام نور  هستم باید کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنم؟؟؟

----------


## broslee

> سلام دوستان  من ساله سومم هست که میخام کنکور بدم دیپلمه 92 و فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی 93   میخام بدونم من که الان دانشجوی  پیام نور  هستم باید کد نظام وظیفه رو چند بزنم؟؟؟


کد نظام وظیفه تو سایت سنجش جزو ستاره دار ها نیست.یعنی اگه پر هم نشه اشکال نداره.برای آمار گیری است.زیاد درگیرش نشو.ولی من درست زدمش.

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام
دوستان تا حالا تا چه تاریخی مشمول سربازی شدن؟؟
ببینم من مشمولم برم دنبال کاراش..._

----------


## broslee

از اول ماه تولدت اگر متولد76 هستی مشمول حساب میشی.
 اگر 77 هستی از سال آینده اول روز ماه تولدت به مدت چند ماه میتونی بری دنبالش.
مثلا من یک ماهی بعد از تولدم رفتم.

----------

